# knives



## vladimir (Apr 19, 2008)

First i want to say hello to everyone here i am new here and i want to learn from this forum and from the knowleadgable people here. I have rediscovered the joys of cooking and i would like to get a better quality knife set but i am on a little bit of a budget but i am willing to get a couple of pieces at a time to complete a decent set i am a home cook and enjoy entertaining friends at home. Ive seen several mention the forchner knives here. Can someone elaborate on which model knives from forchner is recommmended. I see they have the fibrox and the rosewood models. The prices of forchner knives would allow me to buy a set of five or six knives like the Chef,slicer,parer,bread,and boning knife. So i'll let you guys steer me in the right direction i need something better than my current Ginsu setup lol


----------



## vladimir (Apr 19, 2008)

Just wanted to thank everyone for their input. Today via UPS i received my Chef series Mac chef knife it is a 10 inch. Wow is this knife sharp! i added it to my mundial knives which include a 6 inch chef,a parer,a 7 inch santoku, and a serrated utility knife._ I am very happy with my purchase thanks guys._


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Congratulations on your new MAC. It's a great knife. Use it in good health.

BDL


----------



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

Vlad, you have just begun to accumulate knives.  This is a lifelong journey.

Here are some of mine. I use almost all of them on a regular basis. Different ones do different things, some styles and materials are better than others, for a given task.


----------

